# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Woodstock's Workbook

## Woodstock

I've been trying to have lucid dreams since the beginning of this year, but I've only had 9 and only remember 4. I want to remember more dreams and have more LDs.

----------


## Matte87

Welcome to class! 

Which techniques are you focusing on? How's your recall?

----------


## Woodstock

> Welcome to class! 
> 
> Which techniques are you focusing on? How's your recall?



The only LDs I've had were DILDs and other than the two last Thursday I haven't had any since March or April, so I want to try something else. I'm not sure what yet. I usually remember 2 or 3 dreams every night but I don't remember any from the last few days.

----------


## Matte87

Ah okay. Sometimes you end up in a dryspell, it's completely normal so don't worry. It'll pick up soon! You should try to focus real hard for a few weeks, set up goals and daydream about achieving them, practice awareness and do RC's properly and take your time to daydream some once you've done them. MILD during the night and a few WBTB's. I give this advice to alot of people, but it's because it's so effective.

----------

